# [German NR] Kevin Gerhard 2x2 average: 2.18



## Vossy (Sep 8, 2014)

Congrats to the NR


----------



## Antonie faz fan (Sep 8, 2014)

thats awsome !
he and bennet inspired me to get faster at 2x2


----------



## KevinG (Sep 8, 2014)

Antonie faz fan said:


> thats awsome !
> he and bennet inspired me to get faster at 2x2



Np[emoji12] [emoji23] 

In a few months you are sub 2.5 easily[emoji6] [emoji6] [emoji6]


----------



## AvGalen (Sep 8, 2014)

How to watch?
Click on the "Watch on YouTube.com"
Click on "Settings", "Speed", "2"
So much fun 

(0.25 makes you see what is going on)


----------



## slinky773 (Sep 8, 2014)

AvGalen said:


> How to watch?
> Click on the "Watch on YouTube.com"
> Click on "Settings", "Speed", "2"
> So much fun
> ...



That's actually cool to use. x2 is like watching Lucas Etter solve  (jk)


----------

